# Paint that sticks to candle wax?



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Surely SOMETHING will stick to use as a primer? Getting tired of this crap


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Nothing that I know of. There are some people on the interweb saying to use 123 or kilz but they are full of 5hit. Every primer/paint spec sheet i have read specifically says to remove wax before coating it. I'm sure someone will come along shortly with some magic SW product recommendation.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Heat gun, hot water, sand and skim. If it's drywall peel the paper.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

driftweed said:


> Surely SOMETHING will stick to use as a primer? Getting tired of this crap


Try a floor dewaxer first. Or some sort of heat gun to remove as much as you can then sand the hell out of it.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

I would try to remove as much as possible but I would think coverstain or shellac would give you the best chance with a quick turnaround that your apartment repaints usually require


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

An iron and paper towels work well for removing wax from carpet. Perhaps a heat gun and paper towels to absorb the heated up wax?


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

I already use a hair dryer/dry rag to remove as much as possible then coat with killz odorless (rattle can ). It works fine, but if I can just skip the whole melting it off step, that would be mighty nice.

I would spend $500/Gallon on it if it exists. Surely we can coat almost everything in the world, why oh why can't they come up with something for freaking wax!!


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

driftweed said:


> I already use a hair dryer/dry rag to remove as much as possible then coat with killz odorless (rattle can ). It works fine, but if I can just skip the whole melting it off step, that would be mighty nice.
> 
> I would spend $500/Gallon on it if it exists. Surely we can coat almost everything in the world, why oh why can't they come up with something for freaking wax!!




Because it's wax.....


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Look, we can make shellac stick to gooey nicotine tar on walls, but not wax?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

SemiproJohn said:


> An iron and paper towels work well for removing wax from carpet. Perhaps a heat gun and paper towels to absorb the heated up wax?


^^^That might be worth a try. We once had a big candle melt all over some carpet and we cut a bunch of brown paper bags to lay flat, placed them down on the wax, and then ran a warm iron over the paper. The wax melted and wicked right up into the paper. The key was to replace the paper as soon as it absorbed any wax. Perhaps you can get enough of any remaining wax residue out that way to then allow a bonding primer to stick.

Or, you may just need to cut that section of drywall out and do a patch job.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

RH said:


> ^^^That might be worth a try. We once had a big candle melt all over some carpet and we cut a bunch of brown paper bags to lay flat, placed them down on the wax, and then ran a warm iron over the paper. The wax melted and wicked right up into the paper. The key was to replace the paper as soon as it absorbed any wax. Perhaps you can get enough of any remaining wax residue out that way to then allow a bonding primer to stick.
> 
> Or, you may just need to cut that section of drywall out and do a patch job.


I used to have to help remove wax from carpets at the church where my father preached, as a kid acolyte. This technique, which you describe in more detail, worked really well.

I would think that Drift would have to still scrape some wax residue from the walls after trying this. All I can say is that is took some real effort from somebody to get all that wax on the walls/base in the first place. What sort of human does this in the first place?


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I've come across this issue a bunch since I moved here. Bunch of degenerate candle burners around here. Scrape, sand, skim, sand, prime, etc.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Lacquer thinner will cut through a lot of waxes, works on ski wax.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

I never considered thinners. Maybe some acetone? I buy that in bulk, so I have plenty laying around unused.

My thing is, time is critical. I get surprises all the time, and I need to have fast solutions. 

If I walk in a fresh apartment and see crayons, ink pen marks I already have a quick fix in killz. Nicotine = bin shellac, grease = problock oil.

But I have yet to find something that I can simply spray or brush over candle wax. And it's nuts no manufacturer has figured it out yet.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Happy video*



driftweed said:


> Surely SOMETHING will stick to use as a primer? Getting tired of this crap







futtyos


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I could count on 1 hand ,minus a couple fingers, how many times I have come across that problem on walls. The hair dryer and a green scotch brite pad worked for me for removal. Then a coat of Seal Grip for primer.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

SemiproJohn said:


> I used to have to help remove wax from carpets at the church where my father preached, as a kid acolyte. This technique, which you describe in more detail, worked really well.
> 
> I would think that Drift would have to still scrape some wax residue from the walls after trying this. All I can say is that is took some real effort from somebody to get all that wax on the walls/base in the first place. What sort of human does this in the first place?


It could be wax from one of those sentsy thingies women are all over these days. Lots of marijuana smokers use them too. They are easy to tip over. I did it during a particularly overheated Madden football game once. My sister-in-law was furious. Tough to get it off her dog too.

But hey, we all know that football is a physical sport. At least I didn't get a concussion.

And let that be a lesson for all of us! Scotch,Madden football, and sentsy candles do not mix.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

That's exactly what it is. And it can be a huge headache.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Coverstain


----------

